# medical exam for work visa in China



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

I am going to China in December looking for a job in Guangzhou city

I have been told by a recruiter I should ensure to bring all relevant documents but when I queried what the relevant documents were he said he does not know 

I will of course bring passport birth certificate drivers license and any other papers I have of my existence. But my question is should I get some sort of medical exam signed by my English doctor ?

I have read a few times on the web that sometimes when applying for a Z visa you need a signed and stamped medical exam from your country of residence doctor

Has anyone here done this before? What I don't want is to fly to China, find a job then be told I have to fly back to England for a 30 minute check up with my doctor. This could be costly and time consuming.

Here is one of many links refferring to the medical exam
How to Get a Chinese (Z) Visa - ESL Suite
Work permits for China| Expat Arrivals

Any advice is very much appreciated thank you for your time my friends


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Around China there are dedicated medical centers for work permit related medical exams. I have had two, one in Shanghai and one in Shenzhen. The medical is usually stage two in the application process. So the medical should not be a problem and can be done here in China.

Rules differ in different parts of China but I am sure in Guangzhou you will have no problem as they are all geared up for expats.

The only odd ball I have come up against was in Zhengzhou Henan province where I was asked for a certificate to prove I had no criminal convictions, this took a long time and eventually I got one through an office in Glasgow.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

To move as a future resident you need to enter China on a single entry Z visa (apply @ consulate with offer letter of employer and approval letter from local government). For this no medical check needed. While in China you need to apply for a work permit and go for medical check (in any of the government centers) and with all those you can get Z-visa (resident working visa). Cost of the check is about 800 RMB, Z visa about 1000.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Remember to bring all your paper qualifications related to your work as this will be required for the work permit applications.


----------



## tpr007 (Apr 12, 2014)

I needed a letter from my GP (medically fit) and a criminal records check (Just a sheet of paper saying no convictions, via your police force). as well as academic certificates, passport, and the usual stuff.


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

tpr007 said:


> I needed a letter from my GP (medically fit) and a criminal records check (Just a sheet of paper saying no convictions, via your police force). as well as academic certificates, passport, and the usual stuff.


Interesting, what job do you do? what province?


----------

